# The new Z.



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

picked her up 3 hours ago, took 2 months of negotiating with the dealer and them finding a buyer for my old C6 Z51... a few hundred pound less weight and another 105HP/TQ makes a big difference...

photo's from when I picked the Z up....






















Its supposed to be nice out tomorrow so I should be able to get some shots with the DSLR, instead of my crappy point and shoot...

I'm off for some more wheel time

hey B_ack51 real Z's have 427 small block's








if you have questions or comment let me know good or bad...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome more pics man


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

wowha...7.0L...how do u afford gas


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

......

I love you.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> wowha...7.0L...how do u afford gas


if he can afford that car im sure he can afford gas

it really says the beast is unleashed? thats freakin cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

the Z06 actualy get very good gas milage because of its very long 6th gear. I rode in my friends and it usualy said 30mpgs when we were cruising. I hope you actualy drive the car because it is a monster. It is ridiculous from a roll, it also eats up 500rwhp domestics, exotics, and 530rwhp 350z's. I might suggest powder coating the rims black.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Its Hoooooooot


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm jealous. Power and handles at the same time. I want one.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I was going to say...

Your Z, my S4...we're going to the nearest autocross tracks and I'm taking out your Z! But then I realized I have a slipping clutch.

Regardless, beautiful car. After 24 yrs, I can still remember falling in love with my first corvette ('85 Corvette)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a 7L engine, that's a beast indeed.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I was going to say...
> 
> Your Z, my S4...we're going to the nearest autocross tracks and I'm taking out your Z! But then I realized I have a slipping clutch.
> 
> Regardless, beautiful car. After 24 yrs, I can still remember falling in love with my first corvette ('85 Corvette)


No offense, but the Z would destroy the S4 in autocross....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfpJoP3x47w...ted&search=


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranhaseeker said:


> I was going to say...
> 
> Your Z, my S4...we're going to the nearest autocross tracks and I'm taking out your Z! But then I realized I have a slipping clutch.
> 
> Regardless, beautiful car. After 24 yrs, I can still remember falling in love with my first corvette ('85 Corvette)


replacing a clutch in the S4 is an expensive, pain in the ass ...
on an autocross track you have a chance since most autocross track's keep you under 55MPH(that's still first gear for me) on a 2+ mile road course I would take you 98% of the time, assuming both cars are stock...

I pulled .94 G's according to the heads up display tonight, and started off in fourth without revving over 4,000RPM, that mean from a dead stop you can go from 0-140+- with out shifting...

still haven't gone over 4000RPM and wont tell I get to 1500 miles and an oil change

as for the gages you can program any thing you want "beast is unleashed" is what the dealer/prep guys programed and I think it will stay...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous guages. how do you make is say beast is unleashed......... thats awesome!!!!

any side shots of this beatuy??? how many production are exactly like yours?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> No offense, but the Z would destroy the S4 in autocross....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfpJoP3x47w...ted&search=





> replacing a clutch in the S4 is an expensive, pain in the ass ...
> on an autocross track you have a chance since most autocross track's keep you under 55MPH(that's still first gear for me) on a 2+ mile road course I would take you 98% of the time, assuming both cars are stock...


Upon further review of this beast, I COMPLETELY agree that your Z would take out my S4, and that I would not have a chance of catching up.









...maybe if I add a few mods to my modless S4, than maybe we'll talk mr. Vette-owner.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thats a nice car. I want that motor for my z.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> gorgeous guages. how do you make is say beast is unleashed......... thats awesome!!!!
> 
> any side shots of this beatuy??? how many production are exactly like yours?


Carl Newton built the LS7 on Line A2, Saturday June 7, 2006. It was the sixth unit on that day...

I will add photo's tomorrow it's kind of hard to get good shots of a black with dark wheels at 8:30PM.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, If I had the money I would love to have a new vette. IMO they are EASILY the best bang for the buck when it comes to performance. I envy you sir.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Holy crap. That's awesome.









What's the engine's output?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

505hp and 470tq at the flywheel, most have less than 18% loss thru the drive train making some believe that the LS7 is under rated by 20-30flywheel hp...

Since the engines are hand built by one of several builders there are small variations + or - a few pony's...


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Corvettes are sick cars... my friend has a cherry red 05 .. that thing can haul.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ill race you.... in a straight line drag race.








I still want your car.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn that thing is hot.
There's nothing like the sounds they make..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats pretty hot there guy......


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

very nice. this reminds me of what i have bee saying for along time. american muscle is unbeatable. this car is 100% power and muscle no bottle no bs.

all of you have seen it and thinks it is cool imagine what it sounds like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I know nothing about cars sir, but that car gave me a boner.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

the beast is unleashed for real


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I have also heard the z is under rated. There is an episode of top gear where they went from 0mph-170 or something like that without shifting. Another thing i would get for that car is a better intake so you can free up atleast 10hp if not more because of the crappy stock cardboard one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is a video I found for all the people that want to see the monster in action. If you go on streetfire.net and search c6 z06 you will find a bit of racing videos and the one of the 530whp 350z. 




 the thing i don't like about the video is how they complain about how bad the ride is, because it is pretty good for a super car.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I know nothing about cars sir, but that car gave me a boner.


I figured....

Nice car!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice pickup C. I'm not a huge fan of vettes personally but I do respect them, especially the Z.

And I'd definately powder coat those wheels black. The black on black looks great on the vette.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

oh man i just found the pic of the black on black vette





















, my buddy had a yellow Z with black rims and it looked sweet, which also we called it the Bumble Z.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranhaseeker said:


> oh man i just found the pic of the black on black vette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, thats teh pic I saw too. Just looks nuts.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i would exhaust rape your car

tats f'n sweeeeet


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

What kind of fuel mileage, and hwo big is the trunk?

Tow capacity?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> i would exhaust rape your car
> 
> tats f'n sweeeeet


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

you make me sick







Im curently selling my 99 WS6 to get a 04 ZO6 or a new C6 the new ZO6 is out of my price range and sir i hate you for that (





















I have no hard fellings for the car though )


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

added a few photos from this evening...

I pulled the fuse for the exhaust butterfly's( to keep the exhaust open all the time), dropped the front 1/2inch rear 1/2inch, put the black outs on from my old C6 Z51 and bypassed the 1-4 skip shift I also changed out thermostat for a 160 to keep the ECU from retarding the timing...

thanks for all the comments every one, this is what I wanted back when I bought my C6 Z51, at that time dealers wanted 15K+ over sticker for the ZO6...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> What kind of fuel mileage, and hwo big is the trunk?
> 
> Tow capacity?


this is not a daily driver...
my daily driver is an 03 Z71 pickup with a topper, Its tow capacity is around 8000lb's, fuel mileage is an average of 18MPG the "trunk" on my pickup is 6 feet long...

how big is the "trunk" and whats the tow capacity of your bike...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> oh man i just found the pic of the black on black vette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple more for ya.

NOT MINE


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that's why I wont powder coat the wheels black because everyone and there brother is doing it...
I'll just buy a new set of HRE's, Forgeline or BBS when the time comes.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

About time you got a proper 'vette







:laugh:

A guy I know nearly got a Z06, he sold his custom supercharged Saleen mustang with full handling mods, he ended up going with an E46 M3 CSL in the end.

I have a feeling he's going to sell it for the new Challenger if it isn't way too heavy and beyond being modified to handle well.

He likes his American muscle, and over here they turn heads since there is very few of them.

I like this video where a Z06 makes an appearance: http://www.fquick.com/videos/2_Supra__039_s_and_Katech/2994


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> how big is the "trunk" and whats the tow capacity of your bike...


I can tow about 100 pounds, and carry about fifity, best thing is I don't have to pay a cent to the enemy to do it.
I guess I get about 25 miles to the salad.

I do have a couple cars though, I just think it is damaging to the country to use them, so I try not to do so.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

freaking sweet...


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

nice vid G23 two slow supras racing with a jeep that can almost keep up that zo6 was sick nice big cam


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

wow those some nice pics, again the car looks amazing. may i ask was this vette owned by someone else before because I noticed the tail lights are black? The rims actually look really good on the car, are they the stock color? 
I forgot to add a suggestion on changing the fog lights if they are not hids already because it gos better with the bluish headlights.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I removed the blackout's from my old C6-z51 and put them on the the ZO6, easier said then done...
yes wheels are a stock color I had a choice of polished, chrome or comp gray...
polished and chrome(I don't like the bling bling look) are a pain in the ass too keep clean so comp. gray it was...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> how big is the "trunk" and whats the tow capacity of your bike...


I can tow about 100 pounds, and carry about fifity, best thing is I don't have to pay a cent to the enemy to do it.
I guess I get about 25 miles to the salad.

I do have a couple cars though, I just think it is damaging to the country to use them, so I try not to do so.
[/quote]

so its damaging to the country to buy a car that built and has a hand assembled engine using parts from American manufacture's then is sent to a dealer to sell, so my sales guy could pay his morgage or other bills...

I probably helped 15 people stay employed...

you hippie...


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Why would someone ask such stupid questions. Its a sports car and a gorgeous one at that .


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Why would someone ask such stupid questions.


Answer above, every time we fill up our cars an Islamic terrorist is smiling. That's why. And a car like that, doesn't really do (haul, carry, tow) anything.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice new pics grizzly adams.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

ok.. so when are you gonna pick us all up for a test drive? =D

hee hee nice car dude!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

awsome ride! becareful of the 08 c6's with the ls3 engine. Slight mods and a tune can have HP's close to the zo6!

I might be looking for a used one as the prices are starting to come down. It's ethier a zo6 or a audi s5 or a down on a house and continue to drive my 350z.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ok.. so when are you gonna pick us all up for a test drive? =D
> 
> hee hee nice car dude!


i call SHOTGUN!

To the idiot who says that we're supporting terrorist by fueling up every time...I ask you this, I wonder how your food and basic essential necessities get to your tummy...by freight truck, which is fueled by "bad islamic oil", which comes from "bad islamic countries"


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Wow thats beautiful. Congrats on the car, its amazing..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

want me to post the pics i took of some vettes for you at the car show i went to???


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> want me to post the pics i took of some vettes for you at the car show i went to???


go ahead...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> want me to post the pics i took of some vettes for you at the car show i went to???


go ahead...
[/quote]

ok here are the pics i took specifically with you in mind

here are some normal vettes























here is a gorgeous 59 vette with so many cool details, pin striping on the rims,steel casts made of his hands on the exhaust both hands left and right and the paint job speaks for itself. the system in the trunk is stupid tho





























































































this is a 37 ford made into a convertible with a 5.7L corvette engine, you can see a bit of the engine in one of my pics. my favourite car at the entire show was this one


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the "normal" vette's look great especially the C2...
the custom C1's paint and engine bay is insane however the interior and the trunk are a little over the top for my taste....

thanks for sharing PDG, its interesting to see what others have done...


----------

